# Selectively Mute



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

Were you selectively mute as a child? Do you still experience this in teen/adult life in certain situations like school or work?

For anyone that isn't familiar with this term:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selective_mutism

I am curious to know if this is a common occurrence in those with SA, or if it's a separate anxiety disorder altogether that complicates, or leads to developing SA.


----------



## njnuser (Sep 28, 2009)

Yep, I was until the age of 5 or something.


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

I was completely mute in kindergarden except with my teacher (I whispered to her)...

As a teen, I still could hardly talk with certain people but was very talkative with others...I don't know if I technically had "selective mutism" as a teen ager but there were certain people around whom I seemed almost mute- like if they asked me a question I sometimes wouldn't respond unless they were persistent...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Not completely but pretty close to it.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

i voted yes, and that i still experience it.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes, I developed it when I was around 4. For nearly a year, I wouldn't talk to anyone but my mother. Then I started talking to other family members again, but during elementary school I wouldn't talk to the other students. I'd only answer my teachers when they asked me questions. I stopped experiencing it in 6th grade, but my sa never went away.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Very shy and I had trouble speaking clearly, but I don't think I ever had selective mutism.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I put yes and still experience it sometimes, but i had it mildly.


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, I didn't talk to anyone except my immediate family until I was probably 5 or 6. I still don't talk in certain situations.


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes I had it. I didn't talk in class all through school, even high school. I would only talk in a very small class with like a few other people or just one on one with the teacher. And now I don't talk unless I'm talked to except for a few family members.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I still have periods and situations were I'm unable to speak. They're the lucky ones.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

I have realized that if I keep quiet I will not worry later if I sounded like an idiot


----------

